# Sai paint tool



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Is Sai a good paint application to use (aside from the obvious Adobe Photoshop of course, but I'm not paying the $100+ to get it atm)

Or is it not worth the hard drive space 

**I dunno if this belongs here or in Bits and Bytes, it seemed to fit here more :/


----------



## Runefox (Mar 27, 2010)

From what I hear, SAI is quite good. I haven't used it very much, but it has hybrid vector/raster support and very good anti-aliasing and custom brush support. A lot of artists are finding it to be quite good, at least for the inking stage. Photoshop of course has a lot more versatility, but actually buying Photoshop would cost you $699 USD.


----------



## Kelm (Mar 27, 2010)

I use it. It's got all the basics and it's quite good. 

Infact, I painted this ---> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3614472 with SAI.


----------



## Kelm (Mar 27, 2010)

And it's only 58$!


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Kelm said:


> And it's only 58$!


I thought Sai was free :/


----------



## Kelm (Mar 27, 2010)

The 30 day trial is free, but after that, you have to pay 58$. It's a good price.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 27, 2010)

SAI is incredibly good, I recommend it to everyone. If you have google-fu you can acquire the full version.


----------



## PreciousKitten (Mar 30, 2010)

I recently discovered Sai and it's a really great program for your art.  I go between Photoshop and Sai, but Sai is so much easier to use


----------



## Smelge (Mar 30, 2010)

However, Sai has an irritating Memory allocation thing, so if you're used to using lots of layers, it can bomb out.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 30, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> However, Sai has an irritating Memory allocation thing, so if you're used to using lots of layers, it can bomb out.



Yeah, I've been working on a poster thats 4000+ by 6000+ px and it keeps giving me memory errors.


----------



## Acisej (Mar 30, 2010)

After using SAI I've nearly abandoned Photoshop.

:U SAI is love.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

can you transfer software to people? 

I will personally give you Photoshop


----------



## Aden (Mar 30, 2010)

No OS X SAI, I gather


----------



## Taralack (Mar 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> No OS X SAI, I gather



Windows only, sorry mate.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 30, 2010)

Go to Windows - Options in Sai and adjust the Workspace usage.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 31, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Go to Windows - Options in Sai and adjust the Workspace usage.



Nah I resized it to below 5000+ px and it was still giving me errors, I think it was the multitude of layers.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Nah I resized it to below 5000+ px and it was still giving me errors, I think it was the multitude of layers.



Possibly, but if you notice as like photoshop, it's giving you an option for swapfile space. Usually it's best not to use the same harddrive space for swap. That's when it gives you errors in PS too.

On a side note, using too many layers is not a help to a picture. I don't really use that many layers or I make decisions and merge them. Too many layers can come off as extremely indecisive. That has nothing to do with the memory issue, just stating that I see too many newbies use too many layers for no reason.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 31, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Possibly, but if you notice as like photoshop, it's giving you an option for swapfile space. Usually it's best not to use the same harddrive space for swap. That's when it gives you errors in PS too.
> 
> On a side note, using too many layers is not a help to a picture. I don't really use that many layers or I make decisions and merge them. Too many layers can come off as extremely indecisive. That has nothing to do with the memory issue, just stating that I see too many newbies use too many layers for no reason.



This was the image in question, I had a lot of layers due to the multiple characters and their effects, you'll find it has nothing to do with being indecisive. 

I don't see this swapfile thing? The only option I see is the thing where you change how big the workspace is.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 31, 2010)

It should be right under where you change the workspace/memory size.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 31, 2010)

Mine only has a thing where you specify the temporary folder.


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Mine only has a thing where you specify the temporary folder.



Sounds like it could be swap location / scratch disk to me


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Mine only has a thing where you specify the temporary folder.



Yeah that's it. It's for temp files like PS.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Mar 31, 2010)

SAI is amazing when it comes to the inking stage and the coloring isn't half bad. (Check my gallery I do all my art in SAI)


----------



## Taralack (Mar 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sounds like it could be swap location / scratch disk to me



Oh. :O What should I do with it? x:


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Oh. :O What should I do with it? x:



Just set it to a new folder in your fastest disk/partition with the most space


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 2, 2010)

SAI is very powerful, cheap, takes up very little hard drive space, and is easy on your computer's memory. All around, a very nice program.


----------

